# Flounder in Harbor



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

Where is the good flounder fishing in Destin harbor? I have heard that there are some good flounder holes back in the harbor but I forgot where.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I have heard that the harbor is full of them this time of year.. I have been thinking about going over there one evening and trying around some of the docks or from the holiday isle side.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I always had pretty good luck over by the Coast Guard station. You can see the flounder holes around the buoys and guide markers between the station and the bridge. No huge doormats but some good eating fish hang in that area.

Good luck.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

They haven't been biting great thus far this year, but I've heard there have been some good fish around AJ's, I think it still may be a little to early.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd wait till it got a little colder....


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

yup we need a nother cold snap to get em moving but the big reds are fun out behind jetty east


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I fished norriego point today and I had a few bites using gulp crabs. I did see one guy catch a small flounder I think he was using bull minnows.. I wish I had a cast net as I saw schools of minnows along the beach. The only thing I caught today was a star fish... yes that is right a star fish 5 arms, about 6in across... I hooked it bouncing the gulp along the bottom... needless to say it went back.....


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

In my opinion, I don't really care how big the fish is. If I at LEAST catch anything I'm happy. But it's always nice to have keepers. =]


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

if you have a boat and a bottom machine there's some good holes in the back of the harbor that hold a bunch of fish once it gets cold enough.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

They have been catching a bunch of them off Dewey Destin's restaurant on the Bay. Still haven't heard of a whole lot in the harbor though.


----------

